# Need suggestions for PC @ 40K



## AJK (May 31, 2011)

hey first of all sorry that i had earlier made a thread regarding buying a 6850 as a part of my step by step upgrade but now that i have enough money im thinking of buying the entire pc .

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
 A:Mid range gaming @ 1080p,HD Movies and Softwares like AutoCad ,Stadd pro,etc 

 2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
 A:Yes

 3. What is your MAX budget?
 A:40k but can stretch it by 2-3k if required.

 4. Planning to overclock? 
 A:no

 5. Which OS are you planning to use?
 A:win 7

 6. How much hard drive space is needed?
 A:1tb

 7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
 A:1920*1080

 8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
 A:4

 9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
 A:my brother will assemble it for me

 10. When are you planning to buy the system?
 A:this week

 11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
 A:yes the system shouldnt require any upgrades for atleast 2 years

 12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
 A:none

 13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
 A:Mumbai

 14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
 A:


i was thinking of buying the following config :

AMD Phenom ii x4 955be @ 6200
gigabyte ga-880gm-ud2h @ 4000
Corsair 4 GB 1600 MHz XMS3 @ 2400
Sapphire HD6850 @9500
seagate 1tb 7200 @ 2700
Benq G2220HD @ 7200
NZXT Gamma @ 2100
corsair vx450 @3500 / FSP II saga 500w @ 2100 
LG dvd rw @ 950
Logitec kb+mouse @ 550
Numeric 800VA @2500
Logitech Z313 @1000

Total - 42600/41200

what do u guys suggest ? should i go ahead  with the above config or do you guys suggest any changes ?


----------



## Cilus (May 31, 2011)

Your config looks pretty solid to me. For PSU, you can also get Tagan Stonerock 500W 80+ Bronze @ 3K.
Since you are not gonna upgrade sooner, I'll suggest you to go for Sapphire HD 6870 1 GB @ 11.3K. It will offer you better gaming performance in 1080P resolution. HD 6850 is minimum for full HD gaming in today's standard.


----------



## AJK (May 31, 2011)

is it really worth spending 2k more on the HD 6870 ? i mean i wouldnt mind it but is it worth the money ?

and secondly tagan psu that you have mentioned is it better than VX450 ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

The Tagan is more in wattage and you're pc is gonna consume power especially with that GPU.
So better to get Tagan.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

AJK, HD 6870 will offer you a new level of performance and when slightly overclocked, can offer performance very close to GTX 560Ti Stock performance. It also consumes very less power and will give more than playable frame rates in most of the games with high setting. When I was using the single HD 6870, it used to gave me around 45-50 FPS in 1920X1080 resolution with 16X AF and 4X AA in *Battle Field Bad Company 2*.
And it costs just 1.5K more than HD 6850 as in Kolkata the Sapphire model is available @ 11K+4% vat.


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

Buddy, your config is pretty solid. For PSU & GFX card, get what Cilus has suggested. For speakers you may consider Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.5k.


----------



## ssengupta (Jun 1, 2011)

Go for the VX550. It is now retailing under 4k. A TDF member bought it for 3.8k + VAT last week.


----------



## AJK (Jun 1, 2011)

Cilus said:


> AJK, HD 6870 will offer you a new level of performance and when slightly overclocked, can offer performance very close to GTX 560Ti Stock performance. It also consumes very less power and will give more than playable frame rates in most of the games with high setting. When I was using the single HD 6870, it used to gave me around 45-50 FPS in 1920X1080 resolution with 16X AF and 4X AA in *Battle Field Bad Company 2*.
> And it costs just 1.5K more than HD 6850 as in Kolkata the Sapphire model is available @ 11K+4% vat.



hmm fair enough Cilus, point taken .btw if i go for 6870 and cut down on my processor by buying Athlon ii 640/635 it wont make much of a difference in terms of  gaming performance will it ?



Skud said:


> Buddy, your config is pretty solid. For PSU & GFX card, get what Cilus has suggested. For speakers you may consider Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.5k.



thanks bro . i have been using altec lansing BXR1221 for about a year now and im not satisfied with its sound quality . this speakers that u have mentioned are better than logitec z313 ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

The performance of Phenom II processors are little better than corresponding Athlon II models due to its 6 MB L3 cache as you know Athlon II + L3 cache = Phenom II.
However, you can get Phenom II X4 840 3.2 GHz processor within 5K (it is just re-branding, 840 is basically fastest Athlon II processor and doesn't have L3 cache) which offers performance comparable to Phenom II X4 925 2.8 GHz.

So you can save almost 1.5K here and use it to get HD 6870. Phenom II 840 + HD 6870 will be a better combo for gaming.


----------



## AJK (Jun 1, 2011)

Cilus said:


> The performance of Phenom II processors are little better than corresponding Athlon II models due to its 6 MB L3 cache as you know Athlon II + L3 cache = Phenom II.
> However, you can get Phenom II X4 840 3.2 GHz processor within 5K (it is just re-branding, 840 is basically fastest Athlon II processor and doesn't have L3 cache) which offers performance comparable to Phenom II X4 925 2.8 GHz.
> 
> So you can save almost 1.5K here and use it to get HD 6870. Phenom II 840 + HD 6870 will be a better combo for gaming.



awesome . that way i get a better graphics card without really tinkering much with my final budget . thanks a lot Cilus .


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

Altec Lansing VS2621 is far superior to BXR1221 which is a low-end speaker. VS2621 is comparable to Logitech Z313 which, I guess are priced more or less equally ie 1.5k. If you really get the Z313 @ 1k, its a steal.


----------



## AJK (Jun 2, 2011)

alright guys after doing some research i have finalised the following config

*AMD Phenom ii x4 955be @ 6200
gigabyte ga-880gm-ud2h @ 4000
Corsair 4 GB 1600 MHz XMS3 @ 2400
Sapphire HD6870 @11500
seagate 1tb 7200 @ 2700
Benq G2220HD @ 7200
NZXT Gamma @ 2100
tagan stonerock 500w @3000 
LG dvd rw @ 950
Logitec kb+mouse @ 550
Numeric 800VA @2500
Altec Lansing VS2621 @1500

Total - Rs 44600 *

although it overshoots my initial budget by almost 5k i guess its worth the money .. will buy it this saturday itself .any final changes that u guys suggest before buying ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice config 
nothing to change. Go for it 

if you wanna save money, go for  a FSP Saga II 500w@Rs.2100 approx


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

Nah, nothing to change. Perfect. Post pics after you complete the purchase.


----------



## AJK (Jun 15, 2011)

hey ppl i was out of town for 2 weeks(company ka kaam) hence couldnt buy the system .there are some things i need to clarify before buying 

1.the 880gm-ud2h model isnt available anywhere  instead im thinking of buying 880gm-usb3 model . is the model good enough or should i go for some other model?

2.Tagan stonerock PSU's wasnt available at prime and a few other shops that i inquired . the corsair vx series has been discontinued (the prime guy told me this ) instead he suggested me silverstone 500w @ Rs 2800 which he claimed was 80+ certified . 

3.The APC 800va UPS costs 4750  which is a bit too much for my liking . a 600va UPS should suffice for my needs right ?


plz ppl i need your suggestions on the above points especially on the PSU as i have to buy the system before this saturday itself (lamington road is closed on sundays )


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

1. You can go for 880GM-USB3. Its good enough with the added benefit of USB 3.0 onboard.

2. Look for Seasonic PSUs if available. Or Corsair GS series.

3. Depends on how much backup time you really need. If all you need is 10-15 mins to close your programs and shut down then 600VA should suffice.

Hope this helps...


----------



## AJK (Jun 15, 2011)

hey skud thanks for the reply  can you suggest a few of the seasonic or corsair models which are preferably between 3k to 3.5k? and as far as the ups is concerned even a 5 min back up after power cut is enough for me


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Corsair GS600 -> 4k
Seasonic S12II-520 -> 3.7k
Corsair CX600 -> 3.5k


----------



## AJK (Jun 16, 2011)

Skud said:


> Corsair GS600 -> 4k
> Seasonic S12II-520 -> 3.7k
> Corsair CX600 -> 3.5k



thanks for the prices . hows FSP II Saga 500W @ 2.2k ?


----------



## shayem (Jun 16, 2011)

If you can get FSP II Saga 500W then go for it with eye closed.


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

AJK said:


> thanks for the prices . hows FSP II Saga 500W @ 2.2k ?




Total VFM!!!


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2011)

AJK said:


> hey ppl i was out of town for 2 weeks(company ka kaam) hence couldnt buy the system .there are some things i need to clarify before buying
> 
> 1.the 880gm-ud2h model isnt available anywhere  instead im thinking of buying 880gm-usb3 model . is the model good enough or should i go for some other model?
> 
> ...



Ajk, one good news for you. The Silverstone PSU you have mentioned is actually *Silverstone Strider ST50F*, 80+ certified PSU and FSP is the OEM for it. I have checked some reviews on it and it has came out to be a super PSU for budget, almost equivalent to legendary VX450. Check the *www.hardwaresecrets.com* by yourself. As per the review, it is very efficient and provided 80+ performance in all the conditions, even at 50 degree C temp, a genuine advantage in Indian conditions. Other thing is the number of power plugs in provides...two 6-pin auxiliary power plugs for video cards, six SATA power plugs and six peripheral power plugs which is actually above the requirement of a mainstream user.
The next best thing is efficiency, . At 300W workload it is 85%, at 400W it is 80.9% and at 500W or 100% workload, it is 82%. Other thing is it can deliver power upto 599W and the efficiency at overload is still 78/79%. 

Even I think I found out a quality PSU between the 2K to 3K range which we can start recommending in our PC Buying guide.


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

But what about ASS??? Who is the distri? Primeabgb?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2011)

YEs, primbeabgb is the distributor and warranty provider of Silvrstone PSU.


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

btw, warranty for how many years?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

> Phenom II X4 955B.E. @ 6.7k
> MSI 880GMA-E45 USB3.0 @ 5.4k
> Corsair 2x2=4GB XMS3 DDR3 1600MHz C9 @ 3k
> *Sapphire HD6850 1GB @ 9.5k*
> ...



From

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/96218-hardware-spec-sheet-price-update.html

Now, the bold is edited


----------



## AJK (Jun 16, 2011)

Finally bought the following system today from PrimeABGB

*AMD Phenom ii x4 955be - 5500
 gigabyte ga-880gm-usb3 - 4700
 Corsair 1x4 GB 1600 MHz XMS3 @ 2300
 Sapphire HD6870 -11500
 seagate 1tb 7200 - 2800
 Benq G2220HD - 7000
 NZXT Gamma - 2000
 Silverstone st50 500w - 2800 
 Asus dvd rw - 1050
 Logitec kb+mouse - 650
 APC 600VA -1850 
 Belkin spikeguard - 400*

Total - Rs 42400 

of all the shops that i had inquired prime offered me the cheapest rates  heck the guy gave me an arctic silver tube for free 

i would like to thank cilus and skud for guiding me through this purchase  especially cilus as he helped me out on selecting the right psu and gpu


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats buddy. 

And now post some pics now...


----------



## AJK (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks skud . will post the pics tomorrow as the system is yet to be assembled


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2011)

AJK said:


> Finally bought the following system today from PrimeABGB
> 
> *AMD Phenom ii x4 955be - 5500
> gigabyte ga-880gm-usb3 - 4700
> ...



AJK, superb purchase and sweet pricing. It looks like Primeabgb's rates are lower than their website. Waiting for your pics.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2011)

Extremely good prices.

Although I still think you could have got the HD6870 VAPOR-X for just Rs. 12,000, still.


----------



## AJK (Jun 18, 2011)

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/148/sdc11500.jpg/
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/sdc11503u.jpg/
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/sdc11504b.jpg/
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/sdc11502r.jpg/

im not able to post the pics 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## shayem (Jun 19, 2011)

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/7917/sdc11500.jpg


*For registered user:*

1)Click *Links to share this image* at right side of screen @*ImageShack*
2)Copy *Direct Link*
3)Click yellow icon aka image icon, a popup screen will appear
4)Paste the Direct link.

If you're not registered then copy/paste second link from *Widget*. Only 2nd URL nothing else.


----------



## AJK (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok here are some of the pics :

*img706.imageshack.us/img706/7734/sdc11504m.jpg


*img585.imageshack.us/img585/315/sdc11503.jpg


*img155.imageshack.us/img155/2259/sdc11502.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats, happy gaming!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

congrats
good products
especially that silverstone PSU
did you order that online?which shop?


----------



## Skud (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice, looking forward for more. 



Piyush said:


> congrats
> good products
> especially that silverstone PSU
> did you order that online?which shop?



PrimeABGB.


----------



## shayem (Jun 20, 2011)

OK nice job with pic posting ...congrats

Post assembled rig pic too.

Oh!! and congrats.


----------



## AJK (Jun 20, 2011)

Piyush said:


> congrats
> good products
> especially that silverstone PSU
> did you order that online?which shop?



no i dint order it online ,i got it from PrimeABGB @ 2800/-


----------

